# Visit With Victor & His Pigeons



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Recently, I had the pleasure of visiting Omaha, where I met Victor in-person. I also had a chance to meet his wife, grandchildren, and pigeon family -- including the incomparable Tooter.

I thoroughly enjoyed my visit with Victor. He has a wonderful set-up for his birds -- from the flight pen to the "pijjie condos" where they sleep and rest. The pigeons were personable and friendly -- Tooter flew onto my arm and "chatted" with me. Uchiwa was very handsome, despite not feeling well -- I hope he is feeling better.

I wanted to publicly thank Victor and Bev for their hospitality. Heather and I thoroughly enjoyed our visit, and hope we can come visit again when I'm in town.

Visiting with Victor helped me realize once again how special the bond is that we share with our feathered friends. Our special little friends give us one of life's most precious gifts -- the opportunity to give love unconditionally. That love runs throughout Victor's house, and he, his family and his pigeons are lucky to be able to share so much love with each other.

Thank you again, Victor, for sharing with us ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for this lovely post, Derrick. I'm so glad you got meet Victor and his family .. both the skin ones and the feather ones .. sounds like a lovely time was had by all. Ooops .. forget the furred one(s)  

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Derrick and Heather,

The pleasure was all ours!

We enjoyed our visit with you both tremendously and having th opportunity to share pigeon stories.

Anytime you are in Omaha, please do stop by!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> Anytime you are in Omaha, please do stop by!



Does that go for the rest of us members, too?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm thinking, Christmas at Victor's and New Year's with Shi !


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Absolutely Treesa and Charis! 

We have extra sleeping bags!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, count me in!

Victor, I will have to bring Mr. Humphries too.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

dekebrent said:


> Uchiwa was very handsome, despite not feeling well -- I hope he is feeling better.
> 
> ...


 Thanks you for your concern...

Yes, Uchiwa is back to his very handsome self again. Most of his crop feathers are back, and I can see him out the window now flying happily in the flight pen going from his favorite roosing area to his next and back.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Derrik,

Yes, it is great to meet other members, I am glad that you met Victor, the family and the famous Tooter!

It would be great if we could have a convention of pigeon lovers some day, the only trouble is that as pigeon lovers we can't leave our pigeons!

Cynthia


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats a good idea I go to a clown convention every year at the Hilton They have hotels that are pet friendly, But some members have LOTS of birds not so sure the hotel would like that. Pigeon sitters???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

New Year's is fine with me!  

I'm not a traveler, so that's why I am VERY hostess friendly! Y'all visit, I provide the lodging and food!   

Shi &
Squeaks (he's not as gung-ho as he is quite shy, but we are working on that!)

(hey, Victor, looks like the holidays may be busier than we thought! OK by me!)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> New Year's is fine with me!
> 
> I'm not a traveler, so that's why I am VERY hostess friendly! Y'all visit, I provide the lodging and food!
> 
> ...


Shi, Wouldn't you be just so surprised? LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Shi, Wouldn't you be just so surprised? LOL


Uh, nope!

I keep telling my friends that they do NOT need to call me first to see if it's OK to stop by...just come on over! If my car is here, I'm here (or should be!)

I love visitors!

Always have had an "open door" policy!     

Shi
& Squeaks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that you had such a wonderful visit, and New Year's at
Victor's house in Nebraska sounds great  

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

NO, fp. It's Christmas at Victor's and New Years with Shi.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> Glad to hear that you had such a wonderful visit, and New Year's at
> Victor's house in Nebraska sounds great
> 
> fp





Charis said:


> NO, fp. It's Christmas at Victor's and New Years with Shi.


I have the mirror balls and strobe light! 

Can you all handle the freezing cold though?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> I have the mirror balls and strobe light!
> 
> Can you all handle the freezing cold though?



I think so....I lived on the east coast in a past life  

fp


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

You guys are hilarious! Glad to hear Uchi is feeling better and has returned to the flight pen. He's a handsome fella. I agree that it would be nice to have a pigeon lovers' convention, if only we could bring our little feathered friends along. Would be great to see a bunch of our pijjies socializing and playing ...

Funny pij story from this morning. I got home late from work last night, and did not follow my usual routine of filling the water dish so that George and Pete can have water in the morning if they wake up before me (I always put out fresh water in the morning and usually awake before them, but just in case ...) George the Pij awoke this morning to very little water in the dish, and began "voicing" his displeasure. After I failed to answer his call, George hopped out to my bedroom (he has a paralyzed leg), and proceeded to renew his displeasure up close. I had to laugh as I got up and put some fresh water out for the birds, along with some chopped peanut treats.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> I have the mirror balls and strobe light!
> 
> Can you all handle the freezing cold though?


Mmm, maybe some adjustments here. Christmas is usually a family holiday, so Victor can do New Year's and Squeaks and I will do AFTER the holidays!

For those of you who want to enjoy COLD winter fun: ice skating, sledding, snowboarding, wearing mittens, heavy jackets and earmuffs...enjoy Victor's hospitality!

Those of you who want to get away from skidding on icy roads, blizzards and temps at the bottom of the thermometer, come on out to SUNNY ARIZONA - you could even bring a bathing suit!

There are two types of people in this world: COLD and HOT (WEATHER, that is!!)..Victor and I can accomodate BOTH...  

Shi 
Squeaks (currently "basking")

NOTE TO DERRICK: Be careful with those peanuts! There have been some negative comments about them on the site in the past...

I see that you, too, have a "WAKE UP! FEED ME - NOW" bird! Squeaks doesn't have to say anything. His home is next to my bed and he STOMPS his displeasure! Don't know which is worse: a loud mouth or a lead foot!! 

Squeaks sends a BIG WING FIVE to George and encourages him to keep up the "good work!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, I would love to see George in action. I know you love him to pieces.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

dekebrent said:


> Would be great to see a bunch of our pijjies socializing and playing ...


Derrick, That is a grand idea. It would be awesome if many members could get together for something like that, wouldn't it?



mr squeaks said:


> Mmm,
> 
> For those of you who want to enjoy COLD winter fun: ice skating, sledding, snowboarding, wearing mittens, heavy jackets and earmuffs...enjoy Victor's hospitality!
> 
> ...


Aw, Shi, ya gotta rub it in now, don't cha! Bev was just talking today about closing our pool down for the season. We don't get in unless it is 90 or hotter. Temps supposed to start dropping in the 70's in a few days. 

Now, *snow* and sledding? Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep! I KNEW that bit about sledding would bring out a comment!

OUR swimming pools are continuing to go strong! YIKES...I don't remember what 70 degrees feels like!

Due to storms to the south of us, we have dropped temps into the upper 90s...  

AND, I heard that there was some rain....down the street!  

Shi &
Squeaks (who couldn't care less about the heat...he has the A/C to keep him a  pij!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Yep! I KNEW that bit about sledding would bring out a comment!
> 
> You know me quite well Shi!
> 
> OUR swimming pools are continuing to go strong! YIKES...I don't remember what 70 degrees feels like!


 Poor, poor Shi!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Now you guys keep talking about open door policies and you'll open it one day to see me standing there!

And no more talk about snow, or else poor Victor for SURE will have house guesses.

I'm one of those winter people. I LOVE snow, it doesn't matter what time of the years it is. 

BUT I think, I could stand the heat if that meant time with Mr. Squeak and Shi.

I mean it you guys watch what your asking for  .

-Hilly


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*You are right Hilly...*



Hillybean said:


> I mean it you guys watch what your asking for  .
> 
> -Hilly[/COLOR]


I am a firm believer in that phrase,"be careful what you ask for". It seems to come true for the most part. 

I remember a few years ago thinking it would be so cool to have a pigeon...then came Tooter.

When I got Tooter, I wished for a fantail, after seeing pictures of this specie...then drops in Uchiwa.

Wow, racing pigeons are so sleek looking, wish I had one...now comes Paris

A blue bar would be nice...always have admired blue bar pigeons...Barbie literally drops from the sky!

Another thought,it would be nice to meet pigeon talk folks...

then I meet Pink68112, and Dekebrent (Derrick and Heather).

But, ya know, the things I had "asked for", all turned out to be great things and moments in our life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor...you _epitomize_ "Ask and YE Shall RECEIVE!"

If I was TRULY kidding around, I would NEVER tempt the "fate" gods by saying "y'all come visit, y'hear"...

Since I'm on "permanent vacation" (a.k.a. retired), I meant what I said. 

Our BEST time, of course, is during the "winter." Unfortunately, snow birds think the same way and they arrive in DROVES...however, where there is a will, there's a way...I do love company!

Victor has already proven HIS hospitality. 

What is so great about our "open door" policy, is that people get HEAT OR COLD...best of BOTH worlds, depending on one's preference. I HAVE lived in snow and cold...THAT'S why I'm here. If I couldn't take the heat, I would never have jumped into the frying pan...  

Shi


----------

